# Android App installation issue.



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm trying to install an app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qrohlf.printerhack&hl=en
It's 77k, and the phone has 9.7mb free space, but the phone says insufficent storage. Any ideas?


----------



## Tergelet (Jan 30, 2013)

I was supposed to start a thread about this too because I have similar problem with my Android phone despite the fact that all downloads are already directed to SD card, it gives an error message whenever I try to download something even if there is still sufficient space.


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

I find this problem with android, although I've told it to use SD card by default most apps still seem to try to install to the internal storage instead. After installing I have to move them to the SD card to free up the space. Currently having this problem with the Google Play Magazines, settings say it will download them to SD card but still says insufficient storage with 8GB free, I would also like help on this!!


----------

